# Stock speaker size? ('85 2+2 N/A)



## l337bG (May 17, 2010)

I've been told countless times, and read countless times, that the stock speakers are 6 1/2", all around; but when I removed the stock rear speakers from their towers, I could NOT fit a single 6 1/2" aftermarket speaker in its place. I've tried Pyle, Pioneer, and Kenwood, and all 6 1/2" speakers are much too large.
Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

to large in diameter or depth?

if depth is the problem then you need more shallow speakers... if depth is not an issue but diameter is then get a lil jig saw with a metal blade and cut some metal to make it fit...

just fited some 6x9's into a buddies crapalier rear deck that had room for 4x6's took a couple hous, sweat, blood and swearing but it looked good and worked well until he rolled his car


----------



## l337bG (May 17, 2010)

Depth is fine; it's the actual circumference of the speaker. I just wanted to make sure before I start butchering the mounts.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I've never had a problem with any 6.5" speakers I've used. Pioneer, MBQuart, Infinity, and Boston Acoustics have all fit just fine.

How bad are they not fitting? Are you using 6.75" speakers or 6.5" speakers? Measure the outer dimension from lip to lip. The 6.5" speakers will actually be 6.25 or slightly smaller. With the grills, they'll be 6.5" overall. The 6.75" speakers are generally 6.5" from edge to edge.


----------



## l337bG (May 17, 2010)

AZ-ZBum said:


> I've never had a problem with any 6.5" speakers I've used. Pioneer, MBQuart, Infinity, and Boston Acoustics have all fit just fine.
> 
> How bad are they not fitting? Are you using 6.75" speakers or 6.5" speakers? Measure the outer dimension from lip to lip. The 6.5" speakers will actually be 6.25 or slightly smaller. With the grills, they'll be 6.5" overall. The 6.75" speakers are generally 6.5" from edge to edge.


They stick up about an inch from the mount; and the 3 screw holes don't line up whatsoever with the 4 on the speaker. 
I don't currently have any laying around except for a pair of Pyle 6.5" woofers.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

l337bG said:


> They stick up about an inch from the mount; and the 3 screw holes don't line up whatsoever with the 4 on the speaker.
> I don't currently have any laying around except for a pair of Pyle 6.5" woofers.


Gee.... a 4 hole mount doesn't line up with the car's 3 hole system. Imagine that.

Yes. 6.5" woofers are going to be larger than the car's 6.5" regular speakers.


----------



## l337bG (May 17, 2010)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Gee.... a 4 hole mount doesn't line up with the car's 3 hole system. Imagine that.
> 
> Yes. 6.5" woofers are going to be larger than the car's 6.5" regular speakers.


Don't have to be rude about it...


----------

